# bf goodrich scorcher, where to buy?



## T4YLOR15 (Oct 13, 2010)

i was looking to pick up a set of these 225/40/18, but i cant really find anyone who deals them, anyone have a solid source? - thank you


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

pretty sure they discontinued them years ago.

I think Kumho makes one that does colored smoke burnouts....if that's what you're into.


----------



## T4YLOR15 (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh alright, im not into the burnout scene just woulda liked the red accent, ill check out the khumo, thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

speedtek40 said:


> pretty sure they discontinued them years ago.
> 
> I think Kumho makes one that does colored smoke burnouts....if that's what you're into.


Yep, those have been gone for some time. Kumho has discontined the "smoke" tires as well, but the compound used to make the smoke red creates quite a mess on the painted surfaces of the car, so they are not very practical.


----------



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow.. hello 1996. 


I remember wanting those (but the blue ones).


----------

